
Ask HN: Can you search by image of face from collection of photos 1 per person? - techsin101
Imagine I&#x27;ve a database, folder or whatever. That has an photos of people, say 500, and there is only one image per person so 500 unique images.<p>Now If I get a new photo of some person, Can I search my folder and know if this person already exists in my collection.<p>Extra Tip, if that new image is also added collection as another image of person.<p>I was wondering like for every face in each image create something like unique face id. Create a indexed database of those hashes. For new image calculate face&#x27;s hash and then look up in database with probabilistic matching. (90% match, 80% match, etc)<p>I know you can train ML model with 100s of one person images and then it can recognize it, but SUPPOSE an app I want to build will not have 100s of images of every person. Human can easily tell that yes these two people are the same or not with just 1 image.
======
wizzerking
You can also perform this search with OpenCV
[https://www.docs.opencv.org/2.4/modules/contrib/doc/facerec/...](https://www.docs.opencv.org/2.4/modules/contrib/doc/facerec/facerec_tutorial.html)

I use SIFT, or SURF to create a hash of faces , but that means the Face MUST
be in nearly the same pose as the faces in the database ARXIV there are many
papers on using 2d-> 3D approximation to get around this problem

[https://docs.opencv.org/2.4.2/doc/tutorials/features2d/featu...](https://docs.opencv.org/2.4.2/doc/tutorials/features2d/feature_flann_matcher/feature_flann_matcher.html)

~~~
techsin101
i was looking for an api that could do this, or something open source
specifically built for this. But I guess time to get deep into technical
stuff.

i understand what 2d -> 3d approximation is, but never did it myself or use
lib that does it.

Thanks for the info though.

